# Need a boys name which can't be shortened!!



## bump0911

We have quite a few girls names which we are keen on but I am stuck on boys names :wacko:

I have a real issue with names being shortened, call me a traditionalist but I think if you were born with a name then that's it and it shouldn't be messed with!

We have a 1 syllable surname (Cobb) so ideally need a first name with at least 2 syllables. We have a couple we like but I'm stuck with thinking of more.

Harrison (although this worries me as people will shorten it!)
Harry 
James

That's all we have so far though :shrug:


----------



## Phantom

Quinn
Blake
Mark
Kian
Graeme
Brady
Kyle


----------



## RubyRainbows

Corey
Collin
Brett
Aaron
Austin
Seth
Kai
Caleb
Hunter
Mason
Cameron
Shae
Tristan
Paul
Todd
Mark
Graham
Ethan
Evan
Milo


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

People will shorten most names, My cousin james gets called J or Jam lol xx


----------



## fairy_gem

I think most names will probably get shortened in some way at some point, but here's some 2 syllable + ones that I can't think of nicknames for and/or that are less likely to be shortened:

Zander
Owen
Lewis
Ciaron
Deacon
Ryan
Dylan
Liam
Ethan
Jared
Noah
Landon
Austin
Corey
Coby
Caleb
Aaron
Rowan
Regan
Isaac
Elliott
Logan
Carter
Wyatt
Rory
Toby
Ellis
Cohen
Henry
Roman 

x


----------



## Shabutie

Im rubbish at this sort of thing, as many names can be shortened, but people might shorten James to Jim.



:flower:


----------



## Phantom

Owen
Liam
Wyatt
Gavin
Brett
Cole
Hunter
Sean
Scott
Reid
Shane
Troy
Adam


----------



## RubyRainbows

Scott
George
Jack
Oscar


----------



## miss cakes

im not a fan of shortening names either which is one of the reasons i named my son Theo you cant shorten that name lol x


----------



## sara1786

bump0911 said:


> We have quite a few girls names which we are keen on but I am stuck on boys names :wacko:
> 
> I have a real issue with names being shortened, call me a traditionalist but I think if you were born with a name then that's it and it shouldn't be messed with!
> 
> We have a 1 syllable surname (Cobb) so ideally need a first name with at least 2 syllables. We have a couple we like but I'm stuck with thinking of more.
> 
> Harrison (although this worries me as people will shorten it!)
> Harry
> James
> 
> That's all we have so far though :shrug:

James can be shortened to Jim (at least in the US it is)

How about: 
- Henry
- Lawrence or Larry
- Peter
- Paul 
- Aaron
- Ace
- Eric
- Beck

I think [most] 1 syllable name would work


----------



## 6lilpigs

How are you about when people lengthen the names? It might also be something to consider aswell. Jim to Jimbo, James to Jamesy that kind of thing.


----------



## jensonsmummy

I think most names will be shortened to be honest. I also hate names being shortened, but my LO jenson has had his shortened already to Jent, Jensy, and even Jenny :shrug: that one i went mad at to FIL. I correct everyone tho that shortens it, so most people dont do it now


----------



## discoclare

Had a quick glance through the lists so hope I'm not repeating too much here:

Jude
Judd
Chance
Chase
Cole
Cane
Hugh / Huw
George
Ryan
Riley
Fred
Frank
Bill
Ben
Owen
Ewan
Stan
Drake
Zane
Zac
Will
Leo
Leon
Logan
Aaron
Ivan
Trent
Tate (seeing as it came up in another thread!)
Ted
Bryce
Ian
Dale
Drew
Miles
Milo
Paul
Jack
Jake
Brady
Flynn
Finn
Tom
Luke
Max


----------



## sara1786

discoclare said:


> Had a quick glance through the lists so hope I'm not repeating too much here:
> 
> Jude
> Ryan
> Logan
> Tate (seeing as it came up in another thread!)
> Jake
> Luke

i really like those names


----------



## stacie-leigh

Connor is sweet x


----------



## bump0911

Thank you for all the responses! I think we will give it more consideration when we have our gender scan on 15th April (I am almost certain we are having a boy!).


----------



## krockwell

bump0911 said:


> I have a real issue with names being shortened, call me a traditionalist but I think if you were born with a name then that's it and it shouldn't be messed with!

i feel like i could have written that myself!!


----------



## Kfife

Jack
Scott


----------



## Nyn

Oh I love Kian!! too close to ds1's name for me to use though! and I think one of the only ones that's hard to shorten. It's true, people find ways to shorten almost anything!


----------



## xLisax

We are the same and chose Max as we thought it couldnt possibly be shortened....but people lengthen it :dohh: Maximus, Maxie, Maxim, Maxibon...oh the list is endless, does my head in :rofl:
x


----------



## letia659

My sons name is Zander and lots of people look at him after I've told them his name and say well hi there Alexander :growlmad: either way someone will try to change your los name you just gotta correct them my mom was like you and demanded my brother Jonathon was to be known by his whole name not jon jonny etc so when he was in high school people would call and ask for jon she would say there is no one here named jon and hang up :haha: he will be 30 this year and still goes by Jonathon to everyone :)


----------

